
Send To Dropbox - Email files to your Dropbox - llambda
http://sendtodropbox.com/
======
dkrich
So we've finally come full circle. Wasn't Dropbox created because the founders
were sick of emailing themselves files? IRONY!

~~~
patrickod
I thought the idea arose when Drew lost his coveted USB key? [1] The
frustration, however, of emailing files to himself no doubt helped in pushing
him over the edge. [1] -
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/victoriabarret/2011/10/18/dropbo...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/victoriabarret/2011/10/18/dropbox-
the-inside-story-of-techs-hottest-startup/2/)

------
hopeless
I'd found this site a while ago because I won't load my Dropbox in my work
laptop but I often wanted to put files in there. I found it a bit fiddly
though and the files I wanted to upload weren't already in my email, they were
on the web (e.g. PDF books, software installers)

So I built <http://urlpipe.com>, mostly as a way to play with node.js and
Redis. Paste in a URL and it will pipe the file directly into your Dropbox.
It's a work in progress but works for me!

~~~
dmd
(1) There's no contact info anywhere (obvious, at least) on urlpipe.com.

(2) "you're" is misspelled on the urlpipe home page.

~~~
hopeless
Thanks! 1) fixed, I guess I wasn't really thinking of others using it 2) Duh!

------
ericdykstra
Does this do anything more than creating the same flow on ifttt?
<http://ifttt.com/recipes/39>

------
surlyadopter
This is perfect for me because the large institution where I work blocks
dropbox.

Now if you could write an app that retrieves dropbox files via email... (or I
could just remember to make sure my usb drive has the files mirrored,
effort++)

~~~
InclinedPlane
You can always use the web interface. Is that blocked too?

~~~
surlyadopter
Yup.

------
barik
I think the idea is pretty interesting (at least on the surface), but after
trying it a few times I wonder what the utility of it will be in practice. In
particular, I'm trying to think of use cases where I would have access to
e-mail, but wouldn't have access to either the Dropbox application itself or
the Dropbox web interface.

And, as others have mentioned, the whole point of Dropbox for me was to avoid
having to send file attachments in the first place.

~~~
andyakb
I am a new dropbox user, so forgive me if this can be done a better way, but
there are times where I want to upload something to dropbox from a computer
that is not my own. This would be great for that

~~~
pinaceae
dropbox has a webinterface, just log in on their homepage.

------
andrewfelix
I use <http://attachments.me/> for a similar purpose.

Really nice gmail integration.

EDIT: It allows dropbox uploads.

------
jonmc12
Sparrow email client on OSX has this feature too:
[https://sparrowmail.tenderapp.com/kb/starting-with-
sparrow/d...](https://sparrowmail.tenderapp.com/kb/starting-with-
sparrow/dropbox-in-sparrow)

Though in addition to mailing stuff to yourself, you can archive other
attachments in DB as well. Incidentally, never considered to be very useful
because kind of a backwards way to share files.

------
quinndupont
Get Habilis used to do this, but has sadly died:
<http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=28736>

I wonder if a similar fate will meet sendtodropbox.com? (at least they have
less of a weird URL)

------
ew
Great idea! How do you deal with the OAuth process to actually send files when
the client isn't online with their browser?

~~~
ComputerGuru
You only OAuth the first time to tie the email address they give you to your
DropBox account. After that, any emails sent to this secret address are sent
to DropBox without further authentication.

~~~
ew
We're trying to do something similar and our OAuth token expires after about 5
minutes from authentication. We can't seem to automate things from a CLI
because of this and I'm curious how Send To Dropbox does it.

